# Goat won't eat??



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,
I have a new goat that isn't interested in food. She is very skiddish being in a new place, which I think is also why she won't go into heat. Any suggestions? I only have the buck for a few more days. Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would get a temp on her to make sure she isn't sick.... you will have to catch her...

How long have you had her?

Do you have a buddy for her or is she alone?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

well I went out to check her again and I think I figured out the problem. She isn't alone though. I've head her for 3 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You figured out the problem? :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

yea, I guess I wasn;t expecting it to happen this way. I gave her a hormone shot to bring her into heat, but I think I brought her into labor instead. I'm a bit confused. Her previous owner swore she was never bred and I never saw her in heat or bred by my buck. But her tail head is soft and shes acting funny. Maybe you have a suggestion. I was just gonna have a eye on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my.....I am so sorry..  
If you gave her Lute...I am assuming that is what you gave her...when giving that you can now only sit back and pray... that she will be OK...nothing much you can do now but wait and see what happens...  :hug:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

yea, I'm not sure the name cause the vet gave it to me. But I'm hoping she will be ok too. Thank you for your concern.. :sigh: :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem...I am praying for her... :hug: ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope she is O.K. ray:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

yea she is better. Unfortunately she miscarried... but I'm wondering if she will pass the afterbirth on her own? She's eating better now, but still weak.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

She passed her afterbirth this morning. So now I think we're on the upswing. Sometimes learning isn't that easy!!!  ray: :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is better and passed her afterbirth..  

Sounds like.. she will be OK... :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

oh wow how sad. I am glad your doe will be ok though.

so did you give her lute to make her "come out of heat" so she would eat?

My new doe is in heat and she has not been eating good. I thought it was due to the transition to a new home? Maybe becaues of both 

So is it common for them not to eat well during heat? 

(sorry lots of questions)


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

NO I gave her the shot to bring her into heat cause I thought she wasn't pregnant. But the not eating good was because she was going into labor and I didn't realize. But Now she is eating good and is very happy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hug:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

??? will she go back into heat this season?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes... by rights.. she should.... :thumb:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Well good news!!!
She came into heat right before I had to return the buck!!  So now I have them all bred and looking forward to lots of milk and happy kids!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :roll: :roll: Wish every one a girl year!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh gosh glad she is ok. I hope she will be ok. How far along was the kid she aborted? Rebreeding her back to back like that will be real hard on her. Be sure to provide all needed nutrition and supplements to keep her condition up.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea I know its a bit hard.. I'm keeping a close eye on her. I'm not sure how far along she was because she wasn't bred on my farm origanally.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific to hear...congrats.... :clap:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but just wanted to let you know how she is doing. We started milking her, but then she got mastitis. I caught it early on, so she is better now. I will put a picture when I can take one. I'd like comments on her conformation if you have any???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Would love to see pics!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is a picture of her. She was moving around like crazy so I couldn't get the angle I wanted. Her name is Floxy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is very pretty....   :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

you have vert pretty girl!


----------

